# Computer goes on, monitor flashes screen then goes black



## Kyris92 (Oct 21, 2011)

The issue started yesterday, I had torun to the store. When I got back I moved the mouse and the screen went black. Turned the tower off and back on, it flashed the vista boot up screen then went black. However I know the computer was running because I heard skype log in. I fixed it by pressing f8 during the boot up screen.

Well the problem happened again this morning, woke up, moved the mouse, black screen. However this time f8 didn't help at all. I have no idea what's wrong or how to fix this. I have windows vista.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

I would say more than likely theres a problem with the monitor. If you have another one or can borrow one try it and see if it does the same thing. If theres no problems then it points to the monitor. If it does do the same thing with another monitor than theres other things that might be wrong.


----------



## Kyris92 (Oct 21, 2011)

I actually don't the only other computers around the house are an L
All in one and a laptop.


----------



## Kyris92 (Oct 21, 2011)

So I tried Playing around with it again, take it out of my nvidea card and into the intergraded chip, ect. And I noticed the monitor(I think) is making an odd sound, it's hard to explain. It's not like a rattling, or a anything like something is loose or broken inside it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to connect another monitor to that desktop and then see what happens.

You've removed the NVIDIA video card and connected the monitor to the integrated graphics and still having the same problem.

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## hthompson (Oct 24, 2011)

See this link for a solution. I had the same problem.

http://www.techyv.com/questions/my-monitor-black-after-few-minutes


----------

